# supplier for red rosin or alternative



## Builder (Sep 16, 2008)

any suggestions for suppliers for red rosin paper or alternative? and pricing per roll.
thanks


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Menards?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

HD or Loews has it in the flooring dept..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ agreed, however I don't know of any suppliers. Go to those guys, ask where they get it from and eliminate the middle man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

At between $10 & $15 per 400-500 sq ft roll (Lowes or Home Depot), you can't really expect to find it much cheaper unless you buy a truckload of it. Make sure you cover floor vents w/ plywood or cut out vents to avoid stepping into w/ stilts and breaking your a$$.


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

'''''''''''


----------

